# Is there a list of the acronyms used in the forums and what they mean?



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Is there a list of the acronyms used in the forums and what they mean?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Yep.http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html


----------



## Layla79 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for this! I've been wondering the same thing.


----------

